# Things I have noticed back out on the road



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, I applied for unemployment last week and was denied because I have been an independent contractor for a long time - most recently, ride share. States are struggling to catch up with the changes, including Virginia, and delivery / transportation is "essential".

Out of necessity, I began delivering food yesterday. Made $70 in three and a half hours, today around $100 in around five.

Saw some things that made me chuckle.

People wearing masks alone in their car or riding bikes / jogging with nobody around. There's no evidence that this is airborne, folks. Person to person. But pollen is pretty nasty right now.

People wearing masks with their nose not covered. Know where they insert the swab to test for COVID-19? (Well, technically, nasopharynx). Wear it properly or don't wear it.

Advance Auto, associates think that it's a better idea to handle items brought to the counter and then taking your credit card or cash, pushed back and forth on a cart. Not washing their hands. They've managed to actually INCREASE contact.

And their delivery guy, buddies, other associates? Oh, they know them, so no need to do anything differently. Because it's just "stranger danger", right?

Grocery store. I was standing on the "six foot" mark, moved maybe three inches from it and the associate told me to step back. Then, came around the Plexiglas divider they've put up (again, still handling items, and it's pretty pointless), about 14 inches from me, to say "thanks for not buying more [TP] than you need".

I guess my point is consistency and common sense.

(This was posted on Facebook as well. Guaranteed that my friends working at home or living off of family, disability, unemployment, welfare, etc. will shit on me for working)


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

People are getting nasty out there. The amount of dirty looks I got last night just doing deliveries, crazy. There's so much of this "back, foul beast" bullshit going on that people are forgetting their humanity. I don't even want to know what this is going to look like a month down the road.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

The lack of traffic does help make more deliveries . . .


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...healthy-people-catching-coronavirus-says.html
Healthcare workers and patients but not healthy 
I think they want supplies for patients and healthcare workers, then the public.
Masks will also help during the flu seasons&#128077;
Btw- wire side of the masks goes on top and if it is blue / white combo, blue out.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm doing a grocery store run at 900 AM................and I'll post back here if I see something. Haven't been out of the house for 3-4 days now.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I applied for unemployment last week and was denied because I have been an independent contractor for a long time - most recently, ride share. States are struggling to catch up with the changes, including Virginia, and delivery / transportation is "essential".
> 
> Out of necessity, I began delivering food yesterday. Made $70 in three and a half hours, today around $100 in around five.
> 
> ...


It's now a $1000 fine and up to 90 days in jail to go outside without a _non-medical (homemade, bandana, etc) _mask on in my county.

The 1918 pandemic had similar mask laws in place in the US.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> It's now a $1000 fine and up to 90 days in jail to go outside without a _non-medical (homemade, bandana, etc) _mask on in my county.
> 
> The 1918 pandemic had similar mask laws in place in the US.


That's absolutely ridiculous


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

as of today our county now requires some type of mask if you're a delivery driver or gig shopper. probably gonna make it worse since no one knows how to use a mask and thinks they don't get dirty


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BuberDriver said:


> as of today our county now requires some type of mask if you're a delivery driver or gig shopper. probably gonna make it worse since no one knows how to use a mask and thinks they don't get dirty


Cool. If that starts here, let's see if the people preparing the food and handing it to me start wearing masks.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> That's absolutely ridiculous


Some government official just gave a speech on the news wearing a boy scout neckerchief as a mask. It'll get weirder.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Some government official just gave a speech on the news wearing a boy scout neckerchief as a mask. It'll get weirder.


There are guides on the internet for crocheting a mask.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> There are guides on the internet for crocheting a mask. :smiles:


So you can feel better about yourself but have no real protection..


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

VanGuy said:


> There are guides on the internet for crocheting a mask. :smiles:


I have an assortment of gang-neutral bandanas I can use... to hide my N95. I mean to wear alone to stay compliant with the law.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I just Ubered to and from Safeway, and the driver wasn't masked in either direction. I don't care one way or the other.

Maybe 2 out of the 30 customers in the store had them on. Everyone was doing the 2 meter gap thing perfectly though. LIke ping pong balls with magnets on top. They had arrows on the aisle floors as they were all now one way. Had to pay real attention to the honey do list, so I didn't go back around an aisle needlessly.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> People wearing masks alone in their car...


Wearing a mask alone in the car is a very valid situation. You never know what kind of junk comes out of the radio! :roflmao:


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

^^^^^^

Driving Uber caused me to purchase and listen to Sirius XM radio. Loved it at first, then realized the vast majority of their stations are 24 hour looped recordings. These are changed maybe every week.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Driving Uber caused me to purchase and listen to Sirius XM radio. Loved it at first, then realized the vast majority of their stations are 24 hour loop recordings. These are changed maybe every week.


Try walking into a "live" radio station on Sunday, totally empty. Ruined DJs for me.. &#128514;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Some government official just gave a speech on the news wearing a boy scout neckerchief as a mask. It'll get weirder.


Yes, it can get weirder. A voter wore a dinosaur costume to vote in my state on Tues. &#128514;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Either they omitted the fact that they were wearing masks because just about everyone is or these fine citizens ain't scared of no Corona bug! &#128514;

https://www.wric.com/news/crime/chesterfield-police-searching-for-suspects-following-7-11-robbery/
Crime is ramping up here. But it's just returning to normal levels, even the gang bangers self quarantined for a minute ..


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Either they omitted the fact that they were wearing masks because just about everyone is or these fine citizens ain't scared of no Corona bug! &#128514;
> 
> https://www.wric.com/news/crime/chesterfield-police-searching-for-suspects-following-7-11-robbery/
> Crime is ramping up here. But it's just returning to normal levels, even the gang bangers self quarantined for a minute ..


Our crime in parts of the city that always has crime still does. There's been the usual robberies, police chase ending in a crash and murders. Yet the murders due seem to be a little less.

And then there's this 18 year old guy who killed his girlfriend's parents. The mom was a doctor. Not in my county but still my state.

https://www.wisn.com/article/18-yea...lling-girlfriends-parents-in-madison/32083998


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, Mom called. She's making masks for everyone. Mine will be here next week. And she sent money... 

I wasn't gonna argue with Mom


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Driving Uber caused me to purchase and listen to Sirius XM radio. Loved it at first, then realized the vast majority of their stations are 24 hour looped recordings. These are changed maybe every week.


I have always refused to pay for radio. I spent more than 35 years working for radio and television stations, so it is hard for me to accept giving out cash for services that are traditionally supported by advertising. Having worked in local radio news and sales, I love to listen and criticize the local broadcasters.

By far, most of my career was in television. Cable TV was a bitter enemy back in the 1990s during the war over "retransmission consent." I preferred DirecTV, but when I moved to my current home, the trees blocked a clear shot at the satellite.

We reluctantly paid for cable TV. It turned out that it was the only way I could receive the signal of the station I managed. Tax deductible, at least. Last week I canceled cable and went with HULU+ and Amazon Prime. Saving more than $50 a week.


----------



## funkywaffles (Jun 20, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Driving Uber caused me to purchase and listen to Sirius XM radio. Loved it at first, then realized the vast majority of their stations are 24 hour looped recordings. These are changed maybe every week.


Same. I only kept it because they kept it for the comedy/news channels and they giving me deals at $30 for 6 months. Cancelling with them is worse than AOL though.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

funkywaffles said:


> Same. I only kept it because they kept it for the comedy/news channels and they giving me deals at $30 for 6 months. Cancelling with them is worse than AOL though.


Hey hey hey, watch it with AOL. Those people taught me how to program and I was the first kid on my block with a SecurID token and essentially an employee account &#128514;










Youth Tech Community Crew key members standing outside of AOL's headquarters in Dulles Virginia, "Creative Center I". I'm the one standing on the front left, founder three to my right (his Mom behind him).

This was soon before their program was ended. Our shirts were given to us by Steve Case's personal secretary, we got a quick glimpse of him. Then we met the people who were responsible for replying to his emails &#128514;

Next was walking past armed guards to take a complete tour of the data center. When we walked in, red lights flashed and monitors went off.

We also saw where the iconic "You've Got Mail" was recorded by Ted Tatman and conference room tables made with recycled floppy disks &#128514;

Our liason was awesome, he knew what was ahead for us and said F it, giving these kids everything.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> It's now a $1000 fine and up to 90 days in jail to go outside without a _non-medical (homemade, bandana, etc) _mask on in my county.
> 
> The 1918 pandemic had similar mask laws in place in the US.


I wonder if that's constitutional.
I remember a few years ago a county trying to get muslim women to take the living room drapes offa their head ... and it was a big phreaking deal.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I wonder if that's constitutional.
> I remember a few years ago a county trying to get muslim women to take the living room drapes offa their head ... and it was a big phreaking deal.


Hell no it isn't constitutional. And I'd love to know where this poster is from, Google did not produce any results.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I remember a few years ago a county trying to get muslim women to take the living room drapes offa their head ... and it was a big phreaking deal.


It's called a scarf. :rollseyes:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> It's called a scarf. :rollseyes:


Aye...

Burka?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> It's called a scarf. :rollseyes:


Hehe.
Naw, that's not the muslim word for it.
A 'scarf' is ... "band of silk, strip of cloth," 1550s, "a band worn across the body or over the shoulders," probably from Old North French escarpe "sash, sling," which probably is identical with Old French escherpe "pilgrim's purse suspended from the neck," perhaps from Frankish *skirpja or some other Germanic source (compare Old Norse skreppa "small bag, wallet, satchel"), or from Medieval Latin scirpa "little bag woven of rushes," from Latin scirpus "rush, bulrush," of unknown origin [Klein].










Name your poison, but BURKA is what I had in mind.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> And I'd love to know where this poster is from, Google did not produce any results.


"Mike The Cop" is from Detroit


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> "Mike The Cop" is from Detroit


Been following him for years. Cool dude


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> Either they omitted the fact that they were wearing masks because just about everyone is or these fine citizens ain't scared of no Corona bug! &#128514;
> 
> https://www.wric.com/news/crime/chesterfield-police-searching-for-suspects-following-7-11-robbery/
> Crime is ramping up here. But it's just returning to normal levels, even the gang bangers self quarantined for a minute ..


I saw a couple gangbangers with masks the other day as they were walking down the street. I wasn't sure if they were on their way to the store or were going to try and rob me.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Hehe.
> Naw, that's not the muslim word for it.
> A 'scarf' is ... "band of silk, strip of cloth," 1550s, "a band worn across the body or over the shoulders," probably from Old North French escarpe "sash, sling," which probably is identical with Old French escherpe "pilgrim's purse suspended from the neck," perhaps from Frankish *skirpja or some other Germanic source (compare Old Norse skreppa "small bag, wallet, satchel"), or from Medieval Latin scirpa "little bag woven of rushes," from Latin scirpus "rush, bulrush," of unknown origin [Klein].
> 
> ...


The burka (head to toe with a visor) is strictly an Afghanistan thing. Most Muslims living in civilized populations wear just a scarf if anything to begin with, not head to toe tents. It's in Iran and in Arab nations where the tents are prevalent. All of them are "hijab" which is not any article of clothing or any physical item, but rather a concept of being modest.

But it is unfortunately society that has pushed that concept into the tents and scarves we see today, because nowhere is it written that one should dress like that. It is simply a concept of looking (and carrying on) in a modest way in order to not stand out.

But on the flip side, if a Muslim woman lives in a society where the majority wears a scarf but she does not, she will stand out. Likewise, if she lives in a society where the majority do not wear a scarf but she does, she will stand out. In both those situations, the spirit of hijab considers her being out of hijab, but unfortunately society will still force her to wear scarf/tent/etc even when there is no written word decreeing it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

observer said:


> I saw a couple gangbangers with masks the other day as they were walking down the street. I wasn't sure if they were on their way to the store or were going to try and rob me.


https://vm.tiktok.com/nkYEDF/
Known this guy my whole life. I keep cracking up watching this.. &#128514;

https://vm.tiktok.com/nkYEDF/


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Hehe.
> Naw, that's not the muslim word for it.
> A 'scarf' is ... "band of silk, strip of cloth," 1550s, "a band worn across the body or over the shoulders," probably from Old North French escarpe "sash, sling," which probably is identical with Old French escherpe "pilgrim's purse suspended from the neck," perhaps from Frankish *skirpja or some other Germanic source (compare Old Norse skreppa "small bag, wallet, satchel"), or from Medieval Latin scirpa "little bag woven of rushes," from Latin scirpus "rush, bulrush," of unknown origin [Klein].
> 
> ...


Maybe they have it right. They don't have to wear makeup if they don't want to, and they won't be judged by any man on their appearance.

Just something to think about.

I mean, if you really think about it, makeup is shadier/weirder than wearing a face covering silk. I bet incidence of narcissim much lower in their society.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Maybe they have it right. They don't have to wear makeup if they don't want to, and they won't be judged by any man on their appearance.
> 
> Just something to think about.
> 
> I mean, if you really think about it, makeup is shadier/weirder than wearing a face covering silk. I bet incidence of narcissim much lower in their society.


I'm smack dab in the middle politically.

I've been trolling my ultra conservative Christian mother in law. She's been posting about Hasidic Jews still practicing sitting Shiva and such, "this isn't above the law!!".

Replies to such posts, "yeah, religion can be crazy!" (she liked that one) and, today, "I agree, there SHOULD be a separation between religion and the state!" That one disappeared &#128514;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> was denied because I have been an independent contractor for a long time


Never filed for UI in my life. And I don't understand how giving 16 million people and counting a six month vacation at 50% pay is supposed to support economic productivity. What's even worse is that a small number of people, because of the $600 federal UI supplement, will literally be making MORE money to sit home and watch Maury Povich. Sorry you got denied, if anybody deserves UI it's someone who does rideshare to pay the bills. I had a feeling that all the "talk" about including rideshare in unemployment was just more politician manure.


Benjamin M said:


> People wearing masks with their nose not covered.


Hey, Man, gotta keep those priorities strait.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> There's no evidence that this is airborne, folks.


Depends on which scientist you speak with....

https://www.sciencealert.com/is-coronavirus-spread-by-talking-and-breathing


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Depends on which scientist you speak with....
> 
> https://www.sciencealert.com/is-coronavirus-spread-by-talking-and-breathing


In your car alone, walking around with absolutely nobody around - pointless.

Close proximity, different story.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Never filed for UI in my life. And I don't understand how giving 16 million people and counting a six month vacation at 50% pay is supposed to support economic productivity. What's even worse is that a small number of people, because of the $600 federal UI supplement, will literally be making MORE money to sit home and watch Maury Povich. Sorry you got denied, if anybody deserves UI it's someone who does rideshare to pay the bills. I had a feeling that all the "talk" about including rideshare in unemployment was just more politician manure.
> 
> Hey, Man, gotta keep those priorities strait.
> View attachment 445500


Actually, looks like I was approved yesterday. But I am not certain, it's very vague.

I have also never applied for unemployment. W2 in retail for about five years, W2 as a Paramedic after that for about decade, and then around 8 years as a small business owner and independent contractor (overlapped my medic career).

Stay at home, right? Stop the spread? RS is dead. I will take any assistance that I can get and use time to better myself, I can still code like I did before.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Hey, Man, gotta keep those priorities strait.
> View attachment 445500


At least he's smoking with a genuine facemask, as opposed to these counterfeit masks:


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> In your car alone, walking around with absolutely nobody around - pointless.
> 
> Close proximity, different story.
> 
> ...


I'd do the exact same thing in your shoes. If it comes through, maybe you can use the time to study and upgrade your tech skillset? Would be a nice way of making lemonade out of lemons.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> At least he's smoking with a genuine facemask, as opposed to these counterfeit masks:
> 
> View attachment 445507


You're missing sanitary pads and diapers &#128514;



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I'd do the exact same thing in your shoes. If it comes through, maybe you can use the time to study and upgrade your tech skillset? Would be a nice way of making lemonade out of lemons.


That's the plan. But mired in confusion with unemployment.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Maybe they have it right. They don't have to wear makeup if they don't want to, and they won't be judged by any man on their appearance.
> 
> Just something to think about.
> 
> I mean, if you really think about it, makeup is shadier/weirder than wearing a face covering silk. I bet incidence of narcissim much lower in their society.


Probably not.
But I know that the incidence of rape, child molest, abuse of anyone weaker and racism is much higher in their tenth century ... um, 'society'.
Savages by any reasonable definition.
And, they are judged by _anyone_ who is educated above sixth grade and civilized beyond 1800's standards.
And if there's a God - they will be judged again.

Rightfully so.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> That's absolutely ridiculous


It is not even close to ridiculous. Would like to see similar laws passed today.

There's no argument here whatsoever. It called science and it's proven.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> It is not even close to ridiculous. Would like to see similar laws passed today.
> 
> There's no argument here whatsoever. It called science and it's proven.


Requiring a mask just to go *outside *is ridiculous. This is not airborne.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Requiring a mask just to go *outside *is ridiculous. This is not airborne.


Yes it is. A sneeze is airborne. Exhaling puts virus in vicinity of person.

The masks do a better job of protecting others, although they probably think they are protecting themselves.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Yes it is. A sneeze is airborne. Exhaling puts virus in vicinity of person.
> 
> The masks do a better job of protecting others, although they probably think they are protecting themselves.


Ok, I'm talking about being outside with nobody around at all. The virus is not just blowing around in the breeze.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Requiring a mask just to go *outside *is ridiculous. This is not airborne.


Yes, it absolutely can be airborne. Where are you coming from.

Why do you think all healthcare workers, and most educated people, are wearing masks?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Yes, it absolutely can be airborne. Where are you coming from.
> 
> Why do you think all healthcare workers, and most educated people, are wearing masks?


It's not airborne to the point of needing to wear a mask in your car, riding your bike, jogging, etc without a sole anywhere alone. Jesus.

Not worth it to argue with you.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Ok, I'm talking about being outside with nobody around at all. The virus is not just blowing around in the breeze.


It's still a good law to have. The country's done before and should it now.

The harder we lock down now, the faster the economy reopens. And we can all be driving &#128664;, and delivering non stop!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> It's still a good law to have. The country's done before and should it now.
> 
> The harder we lock down now, the faster the economy reopens. And we can all be driving &#128664;, and delivering non stop!


I'm delivering. Making great money doing it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> It's not airborne to the point of needing to wear a mask in your car, riding your bike, jogging, etc without a sole anywhere alone. Jesus.
> 
> Not worth it to argue with you.





Benjamin M said:


> I'm delivering. Making great money doing it.


And hope you're wearing a mask, and gloves.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

So @Benjamin M did you take the IT job from the dude you posted here about ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> You're right. You are one perso
> 
> And hope you're wearing a mask, and gloves.


Know who isn't wearing a mask and gloves? The people handling or preparing the meals I am delivering. And contact is almost zero.

By the way, gloves spread the virus around very easily, especially when worn for extended periods of time.

But you go ahead and wear a biohazard suit to get the mail.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Yes, it absolutely can be airborne. Where are you coming from.
> 
> Why do you think all healthcare workers, and most educated people, are wearing masks?


Here is an article about this. It explains why this coronavirus we are dealing with is not airborne at this point in time.

https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/16/coronavirus-can-become-aerosol-doesnt-mean-doomed/


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> So @Benjamin M did you take the IT job from the dude you posted here about ?


He's still bugging me. I just can't with this guy. Unemployment status is questionable, need to call later.



SpinalCabbage said:


> Here is an article about this. It explains why this coronavirus we are dealing with is not airborne at this point in time.
> 
> https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/16/coronavirus-can-become-aerosol-doesnt-mean-doomed/


If it was proven to be airborne then we'd be under martial law. Which, again, why it's ridiculous to require people to wear a mask simply because they are "outside".


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Know who isn't wearing a mask and gloves? The people handling or preparing the meals I am delivering. And contact is almost zero.
> 
> By the way, gloves spread the virus around very easily, especially when worn for extended periods of time.
> 
> But you go ahead and wear a biohazard suit to get the mail.


Masks will be required, by law, in your area sometime soon. Get ready.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> He's still bugging me. I just can't with this guy. Unemployment status is questionable, need to call later.
> 
> 
> If it was proven to be airborne then we'd be under martial law. Which, again, why it's ridiculous to require people to wear a mask simply because they are "outside".


They did the same in the 1918 pandemic. I am guessing that may have been where they got the idea from this time around as well. People were not practicing social distancing so everyone has to wear a mask now. The first time I saw someone drive by with a mask on while alone in their car I laughed and told my wife what I had just seen "Hey honey, some dipshit just drove by wearing a mask. Who does he think he is going to catch the virus from?" And then I found out that my county had passed a law requiring masks when outside the house under the threat of a misdemeanor. The adjoining counties have also passed similar ordinances. So I was the dipshit who was breaking the law by standing in my yard without a mask on, not the law-abiding masked citizen driving by.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> He's still bugging me. I just can't with this guy. Unemployment status is questionable, need to call later.
> 
> 
> If it was proven to be airborne then we'd be under martial law. Which, again, why it's ridiculous to require people to wear a mask simply because they are "outside".


You're not going to win this one.

Still contend it's an excellent law to have.

Trust me if there's a huge second wave, you will see drastic changes and lockdowns. Particularly, your city.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> They did the same in the 1918 pandemic. I am guessing that may have been where they got the idea from this time around as well. People were not practicing social distancing so everyone has to wear a mask now. The first time I saw someone drive by with a mask on while alone in their car I laughed and told my wife what I had just seen "Hey honey, some dipshit just drove by wearing a mask. Who does he think he is going to catch the virus from?" And then I found out that my county had passed a law requiring masks when outside the house under the threat of a misdemeanor. The adjoining counties have also passed similar ordinances. So I was the dipshit who was breaking the law by standing in my yard without a mask on, not the law-abiding masked citizen driving by.


It's a knee jerk reaction to panic and without scientific merit. Requiring a mask in PUBLIC PLACES, around OTHER PEOPLE, makes sense. Driving alone in your car or walking down a country road with NOBODY AROUND is absolutely pointless.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> It's a knee jerk reaction to panic and without scientific merit. Requiring a mask in PUBLIC PLACES, around OTHER PEOPLE, makes sense. Driving alone in your car or walking down a country road with NOBODY AROUND is absolutely pointless.


Never said while driving, alone, in a car. Outside? Yes.

These laws are potentially coming.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Never said while driving, alone, in a car. Outside? Yes.
> 
> These laws are potentially coming.


So if I'm taking the dog out and absolutely nobody is around, who is that helping?

Anyway I'm off to work.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> So if I'm taking the dog out and absolutely nobody is around, who is that helping?
> 
> Anyway I'm off to work.


If the law requires it, then, you comply. Required masks outdoors would be a huge benefit.

Including walking your dog.

Anyway, go to work and wear a mask/gloves.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I haven’t left the house since I came home Tuesday and was ordered to work from home.

feels like a life time ago and only day 3 in... 😭🥺😭

to be fair before this, I was just home to work work to home for about three weeks.

Am tempted to go to embarcadero along the piers to walk during the off time but I know I don’t “need” to. It’s a want.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> By the way, gloves spread the virus around very easily


That may be true ... but they are not spread TO ME when I wear a glove.
And ... if I don't get it, that means I can't pass it on to you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> That may be true ... but they are not spread TO ME when I wear a glove.
> And ... if I don't get it, that means I can't pass it on to you.


Or, hear me out.. Exercise proper hand hygiene and drastically reduce the spread

There's a reason why medical professionals do not use the same pair of gloves patient to patient.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

It is definitely airborne.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I haven't left the house since I came home Tuesday and was ordered to work from home.
> 
> feels like a life time ago and only day 3 in... &#128557;&#129402;&#128557;
> 
> ...


My wife has been working from home for about two and a half weeks, state employee. She's left the house once since. Totally chill, her commute is literally swinging her legs out of the bed &#128514;

Her new officemate is a bit annoying, though. Gets very bitey around lunch and dinner time and constantly has to be assisted to the bathroom.. 



nurburgringsf said:


> It is definitely airborne.


Cool. Evidence?



UberBastid said:


> That may be true ... but they are not spread TO ME when I wear a glove.
> And ... if I don't get it, that means I can't pass it on to you.


This virus lives on surfaces for a very long time. "Surfaces" include gloves.

So, let's say that you go grocery shopping, to the auto parts store, then the pharmacy, etc etc wearing the same pair of gloves.

And let's say that your gloves picked up the virus in the grocery store from the cart. You have successfully passed it on to several other surfaces and subsequently several other people.

Orrrrrrrrr

You wash your hands frequently and / or use hand sanitizer, killing the virus and drastically reducing the spread.

As (think) I have mentioned here, patients "under isolation" or with "contact precautions" have some rules in a clinical setting. First and foremost, PPE (by the way, cool that's becoming a common term) does not leave that room. You wash your hands after you remove your gloves.

And that's the protocol with every medical encounter - safely remove gloves, wash your hands, and limit what you touch. Anything that WAS touched is disinfected.

Had tons of calls when the back of my ambulance looked like a bomb had gone off, biohazard ☣ central. We did not move an inch until it was completely clean. Wearing gloves, even while using incredibly strong cleaning agents, and then touching anything else? Oh hell no.


----------



## Lvd2020 (Apr 9, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> It's now a $1000 fine and up to 90 days in jail to go outside without a _non-medical (homemade, bandana, etc) _mask on in my county.
> 
> The 1918 pandemic had similar mask laws in place in the US.


Damn what state is that in?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Hey, Man, gotta keep those priorities strait.


Source: World Health Organization (WHO)
_Tobacco kills more than 8 million people each year. 
More than 7 million of those deaths are the result of direct tobacco use 
while around *1.2 million are the result of non-smokers being exposed to second-hand smoke*._

And nobody shut down the planet with this news.
And there is a cure.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Source: World Health Organization (WHO)
> _Tobacco kills more than 8 million people each year.
> More than 7 million of those deaths are the result of direct tobacco use
> while around *1.2 million are the result of non-smokers being exposed to second-hand smoke*._
> ...


This is a Pandemic. What don't you understand about that? Duh.

Education level?


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

Got a Head-Scratcher for You All:
I started working as a driver at Domino's.. It's on a military post and has a post-wide order to wear a mask when Out Of the House and wear masks inside open businesses if 6 foot social distancing rule can't be realistically followed. (Definitely 6 feet distance doesn't work out well in the crowded Prep and Delivery parts of Domino's.
-One delivery driver wears plastic gloves, closed tight on his wrists with rubber bands around his wrist..- And you guessed it..He leaves them on all day from surface to surface.
Here's the Crazy Part: Today I saw Him Put Hand Sanitizer Onto His Plastic Gloves while Still Wearing Them and He Rubbed It Into His Gloves!
_ Another interesting tid-bit_ Grocery store onpost, the commissary, Checks Customers Temperatures Before they Are Allowed Into the Store!

Also- Been Delivering Uber Eats and Doordash.- Picked up at a restaurant that had a sign saying, Mask Must Be Worn By Driver Before Food is Handed to the Driver.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> This is a Pandemic. What don't you understand about that? Duh.


You see, when a smoker coughs on you, that turns you into a smoker. It's very contagious.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

This is one of the craziest back and forth threads I’ve ever read about PPE. 😂

I realize everyone has their own take on our current issue but I had to say that Benjamin M is correct in a few statements he made... I’m not even going down the mutiquote thing right now. 

In a pre-hospital environment (EMS/911) universal precautions are used, treating all people like they pose an infection risk via blood or body fluids.

Wash hands, clean gloves, treat patient, remove gloves, wash hands. If you need to clean your rig; clean gloves, clean rig, discard trash, remove gloves, wash hands. 

There’s a theme here I swear it. Lol

In a hospital environment, especially when treating known infectious patients; wash hands, clean gloves, mask, gown, goggles etc., treat patient, remove PPE, (there is a specific way to do this w/o contaminating yourself) wash hands.I won’t go into the whole sterile procedure use of PPE bc that would just bore the  out of you, but it’s very specific and it’s all evidence based.

With that said, the thought of someone wearing gloves in an infectious disease scenario, all day, in multiple areas/places touching multiple things can be a bit stomach churning to anyone who has has the pleasure of having this drilled into their head over the years in the medical profession. As our current situation and it’s mass scale are a bit unique, I can understand the confusion and fear that many of us may have. There is also the issue of scarcity of medical supplies which I don’t believe I’ve been exposed to before.

Best case scenario, wash your hands thoroughly, with actual soap, after each encounter/situation (define that how you will). If you use gloves, best practice is to use 1 pair per encounter/situation and then discard them, wash again (still with soap...show me them bubbles lol), then use a new pair. Depending on the glove type, using hand sanitizer on the outside or god forbid on the inside will eventually break down the glove and prevent the very protection you seek.

On the mask front, covering your mouth and not your nose may be a new fashion statement, but completely ineffective. Those things connect you know.. 😂 

Public places, stores etc, def a great idea to wear one right now. If you are lucky enough to have acreage to run around naked on by yourself, you can feel confident that the mask is not necessary and the sunlight and fresh air will do your mind and body good.

Driving around the neighborhood in a circle 58 times by yourself in an effort to escape your wife and kids... probably don’t need to wear the mask, but I would bring it when one of the neighbors calls the cops and they try to 302 you in a psych facility. Lol🤪

I’m may have missed something and there will be those that disagree but I just thought I would share a few things I learned in my years as an EMT, HP, and RN. 

I really do hope everyone stays safe and healthy out there regardless of who or where you are...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> You see, when a smoker coughs on you, that turns you into a smoker. It's very contagious.


Not even close dude.

Are you a Doctor or PHD? Didn't think so. They have the only opinions I'll listen to.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Never filed for UI in my life. And I don't understand how giving 16 million people and counting a six month vacation at 50% pay is supposed to support economic productivity. What's even worse is that a small number of people, because of the $600 federal UI supplement, will literally be making MORE money to sit home and watch Maury Povich. Sorry you got denied, if anybody deserves UI it's someone who does rideshare to pay the bills. I had a feeling that all the "talk" about including rideshare in unemployment was just more politician manure.
> 
> Hey, Man, gotta keep those priorities strait.
> View attachment 445500


Gonna disagree with you here. Because of the circumstances the country is in I'm hoping gig workers get unemployment but they do not deserve it more than traditional employees.

Part of the agreement upon being hired as a traditional employee is unemployment if laid off. All Uber drivers waved this right when they decide "They were their own boss" and signed up to be independent contractors.

All independent contractors are in the same messed up boat right now. Those that chose traditional employment wanted benefits, unemployment is one of those benefits.

Hopefully you guys get the unemployment but for the love of God when this is over, seek careers. Y'all deserve better than Uber and Lyft especially you @Benjamin M you should be programming for Uber not driving.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> It's now a $1000 fine and up to 90 days in *jail* to go outside without a _non-medical (homemade, bandana, etc) _mask on in my county.


Well, that's the only way the government is going to pay for any gig worker's room and board now.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> My wife has been working from home for about two and a half weeks, state employee. She's left the house once since. Totally chill, her commute is literally swinging her legs out of the bed &#128514;
> 
> Her new officemate is a bit annoying, though. Gets very bitey around lunch and dinner time and constantly has to be assisted to the bathroom.. :wink:
> 
> ...


"_Cool. Evidence?_"

Stand near someone with covid-19 who is asymptomatic and is breathing, coughing, sneezing, or talking near you. You will get it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> That's absolutely ridiculous


the primary purpose of the mask is not to protect you; it's to protect the people around you

so if you infected me, or my family, a thousand dollar fine would just be the beginning of what you would pay


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> That's absolutely ridiculous


Here it is: Mask laws in place, more to come. And yes, includes walking your dog.
&#128526;

"Beverly Hills went a step further, ordering residents on Thursday to wear face coverings whenever they leave their homes, including for walks through their neighborhoods."


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I applied for unemployment last week and was denied because I have been an independent contractor for a long time - most recently, ride share. States are struggling to catch up with the changes, including Virginia, and delivery / transportation is "essential".
> 
> Out of necessity, I began delivering food yesterday. Made $70 in three and a half hours, today around $100 in around five.
> 
> ...


Not sure what rock you live under, but this virus is very much spread through the air. Hence the masks on asymptomatic people being an effective precaution. Tough to be a critic of something one doesn't understand at even the most basic level.

Many of the inconsistencies pointed out were removed in the SF Bay Area Counties' lockdown extension order. If your business can't maintain 6 feet distancing among employees, then your business can't operate even if in an essential industry. That was the final nail in the coffin of thousands of hole-in-the-wall of restaurants and food trucks. Stores are now also required to staff the entrance and manage capacity inside the store. Grocery chains and dollar stores do not provide masks to their staff, so my wife was sewing some up to give away to our local store workers. My city has now determined that climate change is no longer the existential threat it posed two months ago, so we are no longer allowed to take re-usable bags into the grocery store. Re-usable cups were banned a month ago. Next they will bring back single-use plastic straws, cars big enough to keep pax six feet away from the driver, and big hair, just like Trump wanted all along.

Ultimately, I believe, it is the inconsistency of the response across the country that has everyone confused. Each state has its own politically-motivated rules, each municipality has its own guidelines on enforcing the rules, each person is left to interpret the rules, Google and Apple are competing for your attention on their advice pages (I haven't seen either one but assume they are not consistent), and the national government changes its language (and staff in charge) from one tweet to the next twit. As my governor said, we are now a collection of nation-states competing with 49 other nation-states and the federal government. Glad I live in a nation-state with an economy larger than all but 5 countries. I know who will come out on top in the end.

Now let's discuss the irony of emptying the prisons at a time when no jobs or housing are available while law-abiding citizens agree to be locked up with government providing them free room and board.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

All the tree hugging, Castro loving, Unabomber worshipping Aholes are in their glory now.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> All the tree hugging, Castro loving, Unabomber worshipping Aholes are in their glory now.


Feels to me like we completed the circle, where Socialism and Fascism are indistinguishable.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

oldfart said:


> the primary purpose of the mask is not to protect you; it's to protect the people around you
> 
> so if you infected me, or my family, a thousand dollar fine would just be the beginning of what you would pay


Read the chain of posts. It's ridiculous to wear a mask when not around other people, such as driving in your car alone.



nurburgringsf said:


> "_Cool. Evidence?_"
> 
> Stand near someone with covid-19 who is asymptomatic and is breathing, coughing, sneezing, or talking near you. You will get it.


Not the same as "airborne" - meaning that you will contract it merely by breathing fresh air without anyone around you.



EastBayRides said:


> Not sure what rock you live under, but this virus is very much spread through the air.


Yes, from droplets cast by other people in close proximity.

Lord.. People either aren't reading what I say, have the facts mixed up, are paranoid, or just want to argue. But that's UP.. &#128514;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Read the chain of posts. It's ridiculous to wear a mask when not around other people, such as driving in your car alone.
> 
> 
> Not the same as "airborne" - meaning that you will contract it merely by breathing fresh air without anyone around you.


Sorry you're unable to comprehend basic concepts. These mask laws are in place now, with more on the way.

I totally get it; but, don't have the time, nor patience, to explain it to you. Thankfully, the experts, leaders and most educated people do understand.

BTW: It's coming to your area.
&#128526;



Benjamin M said:


> Read the chain of posts. It's ridiculous to wear a mask when not around other people, such as driving in your car alone.
> 
> 
> Not the same as "airborne" - meaning that you will contract it merely by breathing fresh air without anyone around you.
> ...


No, the rest of us get it.

You're going to reject the pile again.
&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Lvd2020 said:


> Damn what state is that in?


California.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Sorry you're unable to comprehend basic concepts. These mask laws are in place now, with more on the way.
> 
> I totally get it; but, don't have the time, nor patience, to explain it to you. Thankfully, the experts, leaders and most educated people do understand.
> 
> ...


Wooosh.

And please ignore me &#128514;



MiamiKid said:


> If the law requires it, then, you comply. Required masks outdoors would be a huge benefit.
> 
> Including walking your dog.
> 
> Anyway, go to work and wear a mask/gloves.


Actually, in that situation, it would be absolutely pointless as there is nobody around to spread the virus to.

Ghosts. Ghosts are still at risk.. &#128514;



lostsoul said:


> This is one of the craziest back and forth threads I've ever read about PPE. &#128514;
> 
> I realize everyone has their own take on our current issue but I had to say that Benjamin M is correct in a few statements he made... I'm not even going down the mutiquote thing right now.
> 
> ...


Shhh. Logic and experience are bad... &#128580;

Just makes me cringe to see misuse, hoarding, and dangerous use of PPE. Like you said, drilled into our minds from day one.

Scene safe, BSI


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I applied for unemployment last week and was denied because I have been an independent contractor for a long time - most recently, ride share. States are struggling to catch up with the changes, including Virginia, and delivery / transportation is "essential".
> 
> Out of necessity, I began delivering food yesterday. Made $70 in three and a half hours, today around $100 in around five.
> 
> ...


This entire "virus" is a ruse and a sham. Respected medical doctors are even coming out with it. And people wearing gloves while touch everything around them??!! Ever heard of cross contamination? Idiots. And masks? Unless they have a vacuum seal, they are USELESS!!! Don't believe me? Wear one in a dusty environment and you'll find out real quick just how useless they are. I'm not saying you. I'm talking about people in general. Ah well, can't fix stupid or a cattle mentality.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> This entire "virus" is a ruse and a sham. Respected medical doctors are even coming out with it. And people wearing gloves while touch everything around them??!! Ever heard of cross contamination? Idiots. And masks? Unless they have a vacuum seal, they are USELESS!!! Don't believe me? Wear one in a dusty environment and you'll find out real quick just how useless they are. I'm not saying you. I'm talking about people in general. Ah well, can't fix stupid or a cattle mentality.


It's not a sham or a ruse. But people are doing some dumb things. That was the point of the original post.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> And that's the protocol with every medical encounter - safely remove gloves, wash your hands, and limit what you touch. Anything that WAS touched is disinfected.
> 
> Had tons of calls when the back of my ambulance looked like a bomb had gone off, biohazard ☣ central. We did not move an inch until it was completely clean. Wearing gloves, even while using incredibly strong cleaning agents, and then touching anything else? Oh hell no.


Yup, it does depend on the goal.
When I was a surgical tech maintenance of the sterile field was one of my duties, so I understand sterile technique and isolation protocol.

But, that's not my goal in this situation.
When I leave the house I have to assume that _everything_ 'out there' is contaminated. Moving a germ from here to over there really doesn't make any difference, to me. So, I go shopping and glove and mask up with long sleeve shirt. Gear is on before I leave the house.
Buy a loaf of bread, take it back to the car. Open the trunk and get my spray bottle with 99% alcohol, spray the bread bag and my gloved hands and long sleeve shirt. 
Drive home.
Spray the inside of the car. Spray my gloves. Take off the gloves and toss em, mask goes back in the car. Go inside put the bread down, take off all clothes put in washer, and take a shower.

Nothing has come home with me.
And the outside world can keep all the germs outside.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BBslider001 said:


> This entire "virus" is a ruse and a sham. Respected medical doctors are even coming out with it. And people wearing gloves while touch everything around them??!! Ever heard of cross contamination? Idiots. And masks? Unless they have a vacuum seal, they are USELESS!!! Don't believe me? Wear one in a dusty environment and you'll find out real quick just how useless they are. I'm not saying you. I'm talking about people in general. Ah well, can't fix stupid or a cattle mentality.


Another one for the reject pile.

You so WRONG dude. What is your education level?

No, there's not even one credible medical doctor saying it's a sham. Do you even know what science is?

Can see why you're a driver.

Goodbye 
&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> There's a reason why medical professionals do not use the same pair of gloves patient to patient.


Sure, because they don't want to spread from patient to patient.
I don't care about that ... I'm not going to touch you.
I am not protecting you ... I'm protecting ME.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Sure, because they don't want to spread from patient to patient.
> I don't care about that ... I'm not going to touch you.
> I am not protecting you ... I'm protecting ME.


But you are totally fine potentially infecting anyone who touches the same surfaces as you did wearing filthy gloves. Got it.

Just wash your hands, PLEASE


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> But you are totally fine potentially infecting anyone who touches the same surfaces as you did wearing filthy gloves. Got it.
> 
> Just wash your hands, PLEASE


Yes.
Because _they_ are responsible for protecting _themselves_.
I will stop the bug at my doorstep.
You need to do the same - I can't do it for you.

And, I do wash (and spray those gloves with ETOH).


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> It's now a $1000 fine and up to 90 days in jail to go outside without a _non-medical (homemade, bandana, etc) _mask on in my *county*.
> 
> The 1918 pandemic had similar mask laws in place in the US





Lvd2020 said:


> Damn what state is that in?


He said in his county which is accurate. It's only in LA, not the entire state even though LA is a part of:



SpinalCabbage said:


> California.


edit, nvm, LA is for businesses like groceries/restaurant... both parties wear but not at all times.

it's just San Bernardino county... I had to look it up &#129322; but it's around riverside.
https://justthenews.com/politics-po...orders-all-residents-wear-masks-all-religious


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, let's talk about something that people were in a panic about post 9/11 - biochemical terrorism. Namely, anthrax.

One afternoon, about this time of the year in 2003, my paramedic class piled into a conference room on the Temple University campus (I did not attend Temple but I completed training there). We were told to bring bathing suits and that we would receive extra credit, that was it.

Our mission? To test the response of Temple University Hospital's ER to an attack on the city.

We were assigned roles -


Ambulatory (walking) with 
No symptoms 
Mild
Moderate 

Emergent, brought by ambulances - 
Same as above but on stretchers 
Serious 
Critical (including respiratory arrest) 

Ambulatory, random - picture The Walking Dead zombies. They were assigned to run around in a panic and breach security 
The ER (mind you, one of Philadelphia's largest and most busy), had absolutely no idea. Their HAZMAT response team was given about ten minutes to prepare for casualties, told that it was a drill and threats of harsh punishment for leaking details.

The zombies immediately breached security and "infected" the ER. The security staff didn't even budge when a crazy lady with white powder on her ran past them screaming.

The HAZMAT crew passed with flying colors, but they did not have enough time to set up a warm water source for decon, it was unpleasant. Ambulatory patients were stripped to our bathing suits and scrubbed. Patients that arrived by ambulance were placed on conveyer belts, same.

The ER staff failed in just about every way. But some, especially those in panic mode, actually had to be stopped when they legit started chest compressions or preparing to administer meds &#128514;

Had this been "real world", even if the ER had been given a heads up a few minutes prior, their staff would have been incapacitated quickly.

Ahhh fond memories of things we used to be afraid of.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

All of what Ben is correctly pointing out is the same protocol that my wife (front line health worker) is making me do. 

Coincidentally, it also mimics the practices that I was taught in all of my military NBCW training.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> This entire "virus" is a ruse and a sham


I bet you are at home shaking in fear, yeah? Troll.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Read the chain of posts. It's ridiculous to wear a mask when not around other people, such as driving in your car alone.
> 
> 
> Not the same as "airborne" - meaning that you will contract it merely by breathing fresh air without anyone around you.
> ...


https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/1256916/coronavirus-found-in-air-samples-up-to-13-feet-from-patients


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> He said in his county which is accurate. It's only in LA, not the entire state even though LA is a part of:
> 
> edit, nvm, LA is for businesses like groceries/restaurant... both parties wear but not at all times.
> 
> ...


13 feet doesn't equal being floating in the breeze without anyone around.



ANT 7 said:


> All of what Ben is correctly pointing out is the same protocol that my wife (front line health worker) is making me do.
> 
> Coincidentally, it also mimics the practices that I was taught in all of my military NBCW training.


Not a coincidence


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> 13 feet doesn't equal being floating in the breeze without anyone around.
> 
> 
> Not a coincidence :smiles:


https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...leave-more-than-two-metres-of-space-1.4889825


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...leave-more-than-two-metres-of-space-1.4889825


So, I saw people wearing masks in the sticks - absolutely nobody around them for at least a half a mile, apart from people driving by, wearing masks. That's what I am talking about.

"Airborne" through droplets (like a sneeze), yes, absolutely. Not disputing that.

"Airborne" as in being everywhere, all around, even if you are nowhere near another human being, NO.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...leave-more-than-two-metres-of-space-1.4889825


betcha all the 'tests' were indoors. NO wind, no weather, no sun. No air temp inversions (heat rises). NO wonder no peer review.

I have a 5 mile workout every day. I will not wear a mask because has ANYONE here worn a mask when your oxygen intake actually increases? I'm guessing not.

Now I go to the store, building etc the N95 goes right on once I leave the car.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> betcha all the 'tests' were indoors. NO wind, no weather, no sun. No air temp inversions (heat rises). NO wonder no peer review.
> 
> I have a 5 mile workout every day. I will not wear a mask because has ANYONE here worn a mask when your oxygen intake actually increases? I'm guessing not.
> 
> Now I go to the store, building etc the N95 goes right on once I leave the car.


I think it was a simulation.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

By the way, anyone watch Outbreak for old time's sake since this started? 

"Finally, our supplies are here! Wait..." 😂


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> By the way, anyone watch Outbreak for old time's sake since this started?
> 
> "Finally, our supplies are here! Wait..." &#128514;


I watched The Stand.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I watched The Stand.


Ooo good one


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Ooo good one


the book is much better.....


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I bet you are at home shaking in fear, yeah? Troll.


LOL, yeah I am a troll. Funny, your cool when you agree with me, but when you don't, I am a troll? I love the uneducated left.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> I love the uneducated left.


it's a by thread, by issue thing. You will get used to it. But those who believe and post that CV19 is not what is actually is; well they are trolls.

it's sad when one is so removed from reality; they forgot all their education? Hum.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Hopefully you guys get the unemployment but for the love of God when this is over, seek careers. Y'all deserve better than Uber and Lyft especially you @Benjamin M you should be programming for Uber not driving.


This ^^^


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Another one for the reject pile.
> 
> You so WRONG dude. What is your education level?
> 
> ...


LMAO, I love it. People liking your post that have called you an idiot in previous posts. The mob mentality is strong and SO predictable. I don't give a serious **** what you people believe.

Grad degree in Epidemiology from Texas A&M. But, I give zero shits what you think. You've proven yourself a moron and a follower so many times that it's just entertainment at this point. Oh, I don't drive. Used to, but I put my education to work for me so I could make real money. Take care.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> This ^^^


Had a career. Now retired. Don't wanna go back to FT work. Prefer to coast and enjoy. :coolio:


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> it's a by thread, by issue thing. You will get used to it. But those who believe and post that CV19 is not what is actually is; well they are trolls.
> 
> it's sad when one is so removed from reality; they forgot all their education? Hum.


LOL, someone who follows all the "news" knows better than me? And Case by case is done by those with no integrity. And don't ever come in pretending to be a friend again. Do some real research...not the kind that make you feel good about your taught beliefs.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Sure, because they don't want to spread from patient to patient.
> I don't care about that ... I'm not going to touch you.
> I am not protecting you ... I'm protecting ME.


I would like to see criminal penalties, for lockdown violators, upgraded from misdemeanor to a felony charge.

And prison time for repeat offenders &#128660;.


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> Ultimately, I believe, it is the inconsistency of the response across the country that has everyone confused. Each state has its own politically-motivated rules, each municipality has its own guidelines on enforcing the rules, each person is left to interpret the rules, Google and Apple are competing for your attention on their advice pages (I haven't seen either one but assume they are not consistent), and the national government changes its language (and staff in charge) from one tweet to the next twit. As my governor said, we are now a collection of nation-states competing with 49 other nation-states and the federal government. Glad I live in a nation-state with an economy larger than all but 5 countries. I know who will come out on top in the end.


While it is important for local authorities to manage and report on their jurisdictions I think we are dropping the ball on integrating that information across cities, state lines, and internationally. I've seen where working together has helped, but I also see a lot of division between locations and people. We already had quite a political standoff here in the US. We are also plagued by disinformation and bias in reporting. It's very difficult to find facts. What we need is to work together, with our neighbors next door and as far as around the world. This virus moves fast and we must leverage technology and our interconnectedness to fight it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> Do some real research.


You need to do a lot of research. Maybe consume some media news? Avoid OAN; even Fox News is ok if you are bent that way. Then get back to us on what you find out about COVID. Can even watch your 'dear leader' daily briefing as that will get you some info. You need it.

As to your complaint: you don't actually believe one must agree with another on every thread? <sigh>


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Take care all. Love your cozy life driving and smiling. I'll stick with he truth. Yes, the "virus" has given us all a taste of communism. Enjoy it. Stay dumb, fat, and asleep. I'll stay awake, uncomfortable as it may be. Later....


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Had a career. Now retired. Don't wanna go back to FT work. Prefer to coast and enjoy. :coolio:


Honestly, that's where I am. Now some dude in France that I worked with years ago is begging for me to work on the same stupid project that was a total joke three plus years ago, offering $3k a month.

If it was anyone but him, or a better project, I'd probably take it without thought. But I'm on the fence. Meanwhile, happily cruising.



MiamiKid said:


> I would like to see criminal penalties, for lockdown violators, upgraded from misdemeanor to a felony charge.
> 
> And prison time for repeat offenders &#128660;.


Good luck with that. Most law enforcement officers are trying to avoid contact and not being dispatched for trivial things. The LAST THING we need to be doing is filling jails with people not committing serious crimes. That will increase cases.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> But I'm on the fence.


I saw that thread. The answer is work via retainer. He prepays you; you work it down and then request the balance be replenished. Like lawyers do. 
Dude: you are way way too young to really really retire. :thumbup:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I saw that thread. The answer is work via retainer. He prepays you; you work it down and then request the balance be replenished. Like lawyers do.
> Dude: you are way way too young to really really retire. :thumbup:


If I accept, retainer and some sort of share in the new corporation


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Had a career. Now retired. Don't wanna go back to FT work. Prefer to coast and enjoy. :coolio:


Was referring to full time drivers that depend on this gig to pay their bills.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Not even close dude.
> 
> Are you a Doctor or PHD? Didn't think so. They have the only opinions I'll listen to.


That was intended to be sarcastic response about smoking and that post mentioning it. Read it again.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> That was intended to be sarcastic response about smoking and that post mentioning it.


Shhhhh. The only cause of death now is COVID 19


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Read the chain of posts. It's ridiculous to wear a mask when not around other people, such as driving in your car alone.


The idea is to put the mask on before you leave home, do your essential task and only remove it when you return home. Taking it on and off while you're going in and out of the grocery store and wherever else doesn't make a lot of sense.

You also don't know each individual's story, so I don't understand why you need to chuckle like you're above them and say it's ridiculous.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

JLaw1719 said:


> The idea is to put the mask on before you leave home, do your essential task and only remove it when you return home. Taking it on and off while you're going in and out of the grocery store and wherever else doesn't make a lot of sense.
> 
> You also don't know each individual's story, so I don't understand why you need to chuckle like you're above them and say it's ridiculous.


Driving alone in the car, wearing a mask. Taking a walk with nobody at all around, wearing a mask.

I'm coming from a medical background. Yes, it's absolutely hilarious to me and others - after treating patients with things like bacterial meningitis, necrotizing fasciitis, MRSA, and the laundry list of everything else we encountered.

We removed our PPE (didn't wear it around all day) and ate lunch.

NOT SAYING THAT THIS IS IDENTICAL TO THE FLU, but influenza kills tens of thousands every year, millions of cases, spreads the same way, affects the same population the hardest, and has overrun hospitals. But people STILL do not get vaccinated, nobody is walking around with masks alone.

Hopefully, if nothing else, people take influenza more seriously after this. But I doubt it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Was referring to full time drivers that depend on this gig to pay their bills.


I salute them. I couldn't do it. Even when i was in my 20-30's. After 3 hours I'm kinda done for the day, or at least need a long break....


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I salute them. I couldn't do it. Even when i was in my 20-30's. After 3 hours I'm kinda done for the day, or at least need a long break....


I LOVE IT. I really do. But this is not forever, nor was my past in retail. It's a bridge.

My much like my grandfather. At one point, his version of this gig was that of a "kidnapper". He went door to door, around when babies and kids were getting ready to nap, and offering portraits.

My Mom and my uncle were enlisted as the eldest to assist. They all earned money day by day. Same "surges" and dry spells.

The need to be out driving and interacting with people is very strong for me. Ten long years of doing that with massive stress (at the end, from the fact that I was away from home for days), death, politics, etc - that chapter closed.

So, this is purgatory. Or a bridge. Return to sanity. Whatever you want to call it.

Like Hatton, I'm out there earning an honest dollar. He had many qualifications at that time as well. It's just day to day, month to month, year to year. I have no shame.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I LOVE IT


yeah, I can't really say that. For me it's a perfect way to fill 2-4hrs a day hole in my 'day'. The freedom of doing it when I want, vs when I'm told to do it. For me it's the time that is important; the minimum wage I try not to think about. Did Uber in the AM and HSD in the PM. Uber is ok. HSD is better, since it is only minors (hopefully that won't be a thing in this thread....). And my kids were 'on spectrum' so that made it even more interesting. HSD dried up when schools closed and Uber closed up when wife told me to stop. I drove during the first 2 weeks of SAH. 
Now stuck at home; and who knows how long. And if I had to worry about income loss or paying bills, that would even be worse. Do have to worry about wife unit bringing home 'it' from the hospital. Those sonographers, so handsy on patients. -o: And she has to scan CV19 positive folks; scary. If that whole $25k for heroes come to be, THAT would be sweet...............


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I applied for unemployment last week and was denied because I have been an independent contractor for a long time - most recently, ride share. States are struggling to catch up with the changes, including Virginia, and delivery / transportation is "essential".
> 
> Out of necessity, I began delivering food yesterday. Made $70 in three and a half hours, today around $100 in around five.
> 
> ...


What would make me chuckle is why people continue to wear surgical and N95 masks while they are driving? Last time I checked the virus is not airborne and is only spread by viral infested droplets that come from another person that is less than 6 feet away.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Those sonographers, so handsy on patients. -o:


Ain't that the truth. I think you remember my situation "downstairs" &#128514;

So, when I "retired" from EMS, I was living in the middle of nowhere. I was bringing in around $38k, which was great for the area.

Apart from a while volunteering (maybe two years), I worked for a private company based out of Fredericksburg. We provided 911 coverage for two counties in my area (Northern Neck and Middle Peninsula) , mutual aide for any surrounding counties needing Advanced Life Support.

It worked well for over a decade. Then the CEO raised the contract substantially and the counties decided to go their own way.

My last six months or so providing 911 coverage, paid by the company, was wearing a newly appointed county uniform, stationed at the volunteer EMS building, and driving county Volunteer Rescue rigs. This was an arrangement between the county and the company to phase us out and phase in the citizens seeing county marked vehicles and personnel responding to serious calls.

Then, the county (both I worked under) decided to require that EMS pull double duty as firefighters and visa versa (why? $$$). I wasn't about that, I was a Paramedic first and foremost.

Did Advanced Life Support transport for around three years. Quit after my wife, also on the spectrum, had a catastrophic psychiatric breakdown and could not be left alone.

Flash forward, many years later. I now live in Richmond. Here, EMS and fire are separated. I am 37, older and wiser.

Future? Not sure but thinking about it.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What would make me chuckle is why people continue to wear surgical and N95 masks while they are driving? Last time I checked the virus is not airborne and is only spread by viral infested droplets that come from another person that is less than 6 feet away.


Shhhhh. You'll get yelled at.. &#128514;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What would make me chuckle is why people continue to wear surgical and N95 masks while they are driving?


Go ahead and have a good laugh ... but, I put it on when I leave the house ... I take it off in the driveway when I get home.
Taking it off, and putting it on without touching your face is difficult.
Putting it on, taking it off, putting it on, taking it off ... why? Because you might laugh at me?
I been laughed at before - it doesn't bother me; especially someone I don't know, don't wanna know and will prolly never meet again.
Having it on in car, or having it on when you don't need it causes _no harm - to you or me._

And, if having it on allows some 'tard a good laugh - then I am glad I was able to provide some mirth.
Here, hold my beer.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I wonder how legal these orders are.
> I mean, I am under 'house arrest' - enforced with criminal penalties and I have *not been arrested or convicted of any crime*?
> How's that?
> 
> ...


Lawyers everywhere are probably pitching a tent. Officers are saying "six feet, folks" if anything.

Jails are in a panic. Bringing in people for not wearing a mask, possibly exposing staff and inmates? Ain't happening.

It's amusing to me how MiamiKid says he's ignoring people but then comes back later


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Lawyers everywhere are probably pitching a tent. Officers are saying "six feet, folks" if anything.
> 
> Jails are in a panic. Bringing in people for not wearing a mask, possibly exposing staff and inmates? Ain't happening.
> 
> It's amusing to me how MiamiKid says he's ignoring people but then comes back later


Sorry Ben.
I deleted that post right after I posted it because I don't like the multi quote thing.

I'll put it back up



UberBastid said:


> Sorry Ben.
> I deleted that post right after I posted it because I don't like the multi quote thing.
> 
> I'll put it back up


HERE IT IS:

I wonder how legal these orders are.
I mean, I am under 'house arrest' - enforced with criminal penalties and I have *not been arrested or convicted of any crime*?
How's that?

Now, if there were Martial Law declared ... yea.
But, no ML, and my movements are being restricted by ,,, who? A county sherriff? A mayor?
No conviction ...


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Driving Uber caused me to purchase and listen to Sirius XM radio. Loved it at first, then realized the vast majority of their stations are 24 hour looped recordings. These are changed maybe every week.


I'm sure channel 68, the Spa, is looped, but their loop is a lot longer than 24 hours.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Go ahead and have a good laugh ... but, I put it on when I leave the house ... I take it off in the driveway when I get home.
> Taking it off, and putting it on without touching your face is difficult.
> Putting it on, taking it off, putting it on, taking it off ... why? Because you might laugh at me?
> I been laughed at before - it doesn't bother me; especially someone I don't know, don't wanna know and will prolly never meet again.
> ...


Excellent response.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Go ahead and have a good laugh ... but, I put it on when I leave the house ... I take it off in the driveway when I get home.
> Taking it off, and putting it on without touching your face is difficult.
> Putting it on, taking it off, putting it on, taking it off ... why? Because you might laugh at me?
> I been laughed at before - it doesn't bother me; especially someone I don't know, don't wanna know and will prolly never meet again.
> ...


Liked this one accidentally.

I've said it tons of times. I will say it again. Because you wearing gloves improperly puts other people in your community at risk.

Call me a tard. I don't care.

I'll be the guy using gloves properly and washing my hands or disinfecting them after I touch anything.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Liked this one accidentally.


You can 'unlike' it ... just click again.
Won't hurt my feelers.


Benjamin M said:


> I'll be the guy using gloves properly and washing my hands or disinfecting them after I touch anything.


Me too.
Since everything out there is contaminated - I will wear gloves (and mask) while I am 'out there'.
When I get out of the virus soup, I will disrobe, and wash.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> You can 'unlike' it ... just click again.
> Won't hurt my feelers.
> 
> Me too.
> ...


Maybe we're on the same page. Are you wearing gloves when in public and then immediately disposing of them and washing your hands?

For example, you enter the grocery store and shop. You leave, properly remove your gloves (most do not know how to but are learning), and immediately clean your hands.

Or, do you wear the same pair of gloves all day long or going to multiple public places?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Maybe we're on the same page. Are you wearing gloves when in public and then immediately disposing of them and washing your hands?
> 
> For example, you enter the grocery store and shop. You leave, properly remove your gloves (most do not know how to but are learning), and immediately clean your hands.
> 
> Or, do you wear the same pair of gloves all day long or going to multiple public places?


I carry a spray bottle of 99% alcohol in the car.
So ... 
1) Put on long sleeved shirt, mask & gloves,
2) get in the car, go to the store.
3) Pick out a shopping cart and spray the shit out of it.
4) Bring the spray bottle with me.
5) Each item I pick out gets sprayed with alcohol and put in the basket
(99% alcohol dries very quickly, and leaves behind nothing, not even moisture)
6) Clerk checks them out puts them in CLEAN plastic bags.
7) At the car in the parking lot, I spray my gloves and some way up my sleeves & take each item out of the bags and spray them individually and place them in the trunk.
8) Back in the car.
If I have more than one place to go to, I just go back and repeat #3 thru #7.
9) When I get home I take each item out of the trunk and put them on the deck.
10) Wife sprays each item and puts it away.
11) I take off the mask and toss it in the car. Take off the gloves and put them in the garbage can.
12) Spray the bottom and tops of my shoes.
13) Go inside, take off all clothes and put in washing machine.
14) Shower.

So, yes. One pair of gloves while I am in contaminated territory - which is _everywhere_ except home.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> So, yes. One pair of gloves while I am in contaminated territory - which is _everywhere_ except home.


One pair of gloves per public encounter, I approve.


----------



## WhoYouHereFor? (Jan 13, 2020)

My brother works at advance auto and they're not using that car method. Everything is scanned with the gun from a safe distance and cash is handed underneath a plastic shield which was put in place. He wears gloves a mask and constantly disinfects certain areas. The real problem is why the hell are you going there in the 1st place? You that bored to need some light bulbs? My brother tells me the store is selling even more now. Then you guys wonder how your uncle Ernie caught the damn virus.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Yes.
> Because _they_ are responsible for protecting _themselves_.
> I will stop the bug at my doorstep.
> You need to do the same - I can't do it for you.
> ...


Sounds like you're an "every man for himself" kind of guy.
This must mean you are against the whole shutdown, stay at home, social distancing, since, as you said before, you don't care about other people and their actions, you'll just do you and protect yourself.
Yet your the ones agreeing with you, are the loudest stay at home supporters.
Weird.


Benjamin M said:


> One pair of gloves per public encounter, I approve.


Um...what?
Now you approve of someone cross-contaminating using gloves? A single pair of gloves?
I may have misinterpreted your position before.
Wow.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I applied for unemployment last week and was denied because I have been an independent contractor for a long time - most recently, ride share. States are struggling to catch up with the changes, including Virginia, and delivery / transportation is "essential".
> 
> Out of necessity, I began delivering food yesterday. Made $70 in three and a half hours, today around $100 in around five.
> 
> ...


How helpful it would it be if we had a national standard and leadership. One can only wish while people die.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Sounds like you're an "every man for himself" kind of guy.
> This must mean you are against the whole shutdown, stay at home, social distancing, since, as you said before, you don't care about other people and their actions, you'll just do you and protect yourself.
> Yet your the ones agreeing with you, are the loudest stay at home supporters.
> Weird.
> ...


I think wearing gloves going shopping and such is stupid. I don't do it. But many do and my stance is unpopular right now.

So, if you are wearing ONE pair of gloves for something like that, rather than running all around town with the same pair, I approve of that.

For me? Disinfect in the car, wash with soap and water whenever I get the chance.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Be part of the solution not part of the problem. Masks, coverings are more for not spreading your germs to others. It's not perfect because masks are hard to find. Just do your part and maybe you won't be the result of a elderly person or immune compromised person from dying. I live just outside of NYC and this is serious. My brother in-laws father died last week and they can't figure out how he got this virus.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I think wearing gloves going shopping and such is stupid. I don't do it. But many do and my stance is unpopular right now.
> 
> So, if you are wearing ONE pair of gloves for something like that, rather than running all around town with the same pair, I approve of that.
> 
> For me? Disinfect in the car, wash with soap and water whenever I get the chance.


You're sending mixed messages, so I'm done.
I don't agree with your new position.



Big Lou said:


> How helpful it would it be if we had a national standard and leadership.


LOL. We did.
Don't wear masks....oh wait....yeah, wear masks.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> People are getting nasty out there. The amount of dirty looks I got last night just doing deliveries, crazy. There's so much of this "back, foul beast" bullshit going on that people are forgetting their humanity. I don't even want to know what this is going to look like a month down the road.


**** those entilted assholes honestly



Roadmasta said:


> Be part of the solution not part of the problem. Masks, coverings are more for not spreading your germs to others. It's not perfect because masks are hard to find. Just do your part and maybe you won't be the result of a elderly person or immune compromised person from dying. I live just outside of NYC and this is serious. My brother in-laws father died last week and they can't figure out how he got this virus.


Cry me a river 
Mind your own business

this is America


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> @@@@ those entilted @@@@@@@@ honestly
> 
> 
> Cry me a river
> ...


It's called sacrifice. Our forefathers did it for us in brutal, bloody wars lasting years.

Anyone who can't handle this is a pure, wimpy coward. And not worthy of US citizenship.

Man up.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> It's called sacrifice. Our forefathers did it for us in brutal, bloody wars lasting years.
> 
> Anyone who can't handle this is a pure, wimpy coward. And not worthy of US citizenship.
> 
> Man up.


We are sacrificing

*The entire country is shut down so some old ****s can live a little longer *

Not about to start taking lectures from pompous jackass's forcing me to put on a mask 
how bout you mind your own business


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I applied for unemployment last week and was denied because I have been an independent contractor for a long time - most recently, ride share. States are struggling to catch up with the changes, including Virginia, and delivery / transportation is "essential".
> 
> Out of necessity, I began delivering food yesterday. Made $70 in three and a half hours, today around $100 in around five.
> 
> ...


People are wearing masks for the unanticipated, unplanned, and unwanted close contacts with strangers while they are out. Stop judging.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

LADryver said:


> People are wearing masks for the unanticipated, unplanned, and unwanted close contacts with strangers while they are out. Stop judging.


It doesn't even do jack shit to keep you From getting sick it Prevent you from spreading it when you're already sick


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wearing a mask and not wearing goggles at same time is kinda like wearing rain pants and no rain jacket. 

For me outside or in my own car alone, no mask. Enter store or such; mask goes on and I make double dam sure I don't touch my face. Wearing gloves just seems to be a giant pain in the arse.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

SHalester said:


> wearing a mask and not wearing goggles at same time is kinda like wearing rain pants and no rain jacket.
> 
> For me outside or in my own car alone, no mask. Enter store or such; mask goes on and I make double dam sure I don't touch my face. Wearing gloves just seems to be a giant pain in the arse.


If the mask forces you to adjust it at all - you touch it and adjust it - that mask is giving you a greater chance of catching this


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> If the mask forces you to adjust it at all - you touch it and adjust it - that mask is giving you a greater chance of catching this


nope. wife unit bought N95 stylish masks back in Jan. These puppies have Velcro straps; once on, no movement. but a mask with no goggles is a half arsed job; so I keep my oakleys on. OR better yet, I just stay home and send wife unit out for shopping. :wink:


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Actually, a new shows it can be a more for a while after someone coughs, sneezes or from sweat droplets. This is why many hiking trails have been Closed. In theory, even though you are 6 feet behind someone, when you walk immediately into the space previously occupied by them, you could get infected.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

SHalester said:


> nope. wife unit bought N95 stylish masks back in Jan. These puppies have Velcro straps; once on, no movement. but a mask with no goggles is a half arsed job; so I keep my oakleys on. OR better yet, I just stay home and send wife unit out for shopping. :wink:


Okay you're right in that case

My point is most people aren't going to go to Your lengths, 
Most people are going to wear goggles And they are going to be adjusting the mask touching that your straps touching their face, it makes these people more susceptible if they're touching her face like this and I'm no different. This ****ing surgical mask forces me to adjust it and it makes my chances of catching this virus way higher and that is bullshit.

I don't want to wear a mask I don't wanna wear gloves. Straight up. But I have a lot of rubbing alcohol and hand sanitizer and I wash my hands all the time

I prefer alcohol rags and when I get out of the grocery store I use the rubbing alcohol rag and sanitize my forearms and hands and face

But for some reason I have to wear the stupid ****ing mask that gives me a higher chance of catching it no way dude **** that and **** any hippie liberal ***** that wants to impose their morals on to me


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Okay you're right in that case


i might just faint now. :wink:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> i might just faint now. :wink:


If you glove up and follow singular use protocols in public combined with even a cloth barrier mask you can dramatically reduce your potential exposure. I wear glasses anyways so my eyes are covered at most times and certainly in public.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> We are sacrificing
> 
> *The entire country is shut down so some old @@@@s can live a little longer *
> 
> ...


I am minding my own business. And am DAMN sure supporting ultra strict lockdowns to deal with this situation.

Also, want folks, like you, forced to shelter in place. With serious criminal penalties, including prison time &#128660;, for violations.

Man up and mask up.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You're sending mixed messages, so I'm done.
> I don't agree with your new position.
> 
> 
> ...


I never changed. Seeing people wearing gloves all day long, that's a huge issue.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Ooo good one


Currently watching "Between" on Netflix. Fenced in a whole town and minefields... &#129304;. Lol


----------



## Canuckto (Oct 30, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> And hope you're wearing a mask, and gloves.


Wearing a mask actually help the spread instead of getting rid of it. the problem is winter time is coming, viruses travel easier to cold dry weather and vitamin D3 levels are lowers in the winter time although many folks has. low levels of vitamin D3. Healthy people should get infect. There are flu shots but I became immune to the flu because I toughed it out, i didn't take anything for it. I haven't had the flu in over 30 years. I had colds during that time but I was taking over the counter medication so my body never had the time to build immunity until later.
I may want to do uber eats but I have asthma and I don't want to be forced to wear mask, I could for 3 to 5 minutes tops but noway I would do that while riding a bike, that's just dumb. Not a single delivery driver wore a mask. Fedex, UPS, etc none of these guys wore mask yet I am still alive.



Benjamin M said:


> It's a knee jerk reaction to panic and without scientific merit. Requiring a mask in PUBLIC PLACES, around OTHER PEOPLE, makes sense. Driving alone in your car or walking down a country road with NOBODY AROUND is absolutely pointless.


That isn't based on science either. Your immune system if you are health will fight it. You will have some discomfort that can last up to a week. Our Mayor Doug Ford went to a wedding without social distancing and nobody was wearing a mask. Of course his excuse was that everyone took their temperature.



MiamiKid said:


> It's called sacrifice. Our forefathers did it for us in brutal, bloody wars lasting years.
> 
> Anyone who can't handle this is a pure, wimpy coward. And not worthy of US citizenship.
> 
> Man up.


lol yeah previous generations were not afraid of some stupid virus.



Benjamin M said:


> Driving alone in the car, wearing a mask. Taking a walk with nobody at all around, wearing a mask.
> 
> I'm coming from a medical background. Yes, it's absolutely hilarious to me and others - after treating patients with things like bacterial meningitis, necrotizing fasciitis, MRSA, and the laundry list of everything else we encountered.
> 
> ...


Vaccines do not work, it's based on faulty science. it certainly doesn't work on young children and the elderly who needs it the most. Vaccine is broscience. I have developed immunity to the flu since my teens, my father took me downhill skiing while I had the flu. There is plenty of broscience in the fitness industry according to experts but they were proven wrong.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Canuckto said:


> Wearing a mask actually help the spread instead of getting rid of it. the problem is winter time is coming, viruses travel easier to cold dry weather and vitamin D3 levels are lowers in the winter time although many folks has. low levels of vitamin D3. Healthy people should get infect. There are flu shots but I became immune to the flu because I toughed it out, i didn't take anything for it. I haven't had the flu in over 30 years. I had colds during that time but I was taking over the counter medication so my body never had the time to build immunity until later.
> I may want to do uber eats but I have asthma and I don't want to be forced to wear mask, I could for 3 to 5 minutes tops but noway I would do that while riding a bike, that's just dumb. Not a single delivery driver wore a mask. Fedex, UPS, etc none of these guys wore mask yet I am still alive.
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to 2020 in the 21st century We are pretty f ucked up, but clearly you are from another dimension or timeline.
Welcome to 2020

The things you are writing are not reality here in this time line.

Adjust your parameters.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Canuckto said:


> Wearing a mask actually help the spread instead of getting rid of it. the problem is winter time is coming, viruses travel easier to cold dry weather and vitamin D3 levels are lowers in the winter time although many folks has. low levels of vitamin D3. Healthy people should get infect. There are flu shots but I became immune to the flu because I toughed it out, i didn't take anything for it. I haven't had the flu in over 30 years. I had colds during that time but I was taking over the counter medication so my body never had the time to build immunity until later.
> I may want to do uber eats but I have asthma and I don't want to be forced to wear mask, I could for 3 to 5 minutes tops but noway I would do that while riding a bike, that's just dumb. Not a single delivery driver wore a mask. Fedex, UPS, etc none of these guys wore mask yet I am still alive.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh great, another one.

I'd say welcome to UP but I'm sure you have been around here for a while. Pulling up a post of mine from April?


----------



## Canuckto (Oct 30, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Welcome to 2020 in the 21st century We are pretty f ucked up, but clearly you are from another dimension or timeline.
> Welcome to 2020
> 
> The things you are writing are not reality here in this time line.
> ...


I had to learn about health on my own because doctors are shitty in my city.


Benjamin M said:


> Oh great, another one.
> 
> I'd say welcome to UP but I'm sure you have been around here for a while. Pulling up a post of mine from April?


Nope I never posted on here I have lurked on and off for a while.



Amos69 said:


> Welcome to 2020 in the 21st century We are pretty f ucked up, but clearly you are from another dimension or timeline.
> Welcome to 2020
> 
> The things you are writing are not reality here in this time line.
> ...





Amos69 said:


> Welcome to 2020 in the 21st century We are pretty f ucked up, but clearly you are from another dimension or timeline.
> Welcome to 2020
> 
> The things you are writing are not reality here in this time line.
> ...


History is repeating, people never learn from history.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Pulling up a post of mine from April?


Here's the problem: This morning while I was working on a comment, I saw something across the top of my phone that said the site was updating the sections. Or something like that.

Normally when I look at a message thread, it starts where I left off. So I don't see the pages and pages of older comments.

Not any more. That updating apparently makes the site forget what I've previously seen.

Short answer: Expect a lot more of that junk, quoting comments you made six months or two years ago.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Canuckto said:


> And you wonder why you guys complain not getting big tips. lol


Say what? &#128514;


----------



## Canuckto (Oct 30, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh great, another one.
> 
> I'd say welcome to UP but I'm sure you have been around here for a while. Pulling up a post of mine from April?


Your attitude suck. This mask crap and lock down hurts the economy but you want to go along with it based on bro science. How many people were wearing mask for SARs? You are killing your own job but you want to complain i replied to an old post?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Canuckto said:


> Your attitude suck. This mask crap and lock down hurts the economy but you want to go along with it based on bro science. How many people were wearing mask for SARs? You are killing your own job but you want to complain i replied to an old post?


Again, say what? &#128514;

I delivered food from almost three hundred restaurants and about 450 customers at the peak. And I'm on the road almost every day, mainly driving people to and from work.

Not sure what "Bro Science" is.

Troll away..


----------

